
New UPenn Haskell Course Materials Released on GitHub - ccannon
https://byorgey.wordpress.com/2016/03/29/cis-194-materials-now-on-github/
======
ccannon
It might not be well known, but this is one of the premier courses on Haskell
in a university setting.

